# AMD R9 390



## JazzSinatra (Sep 15, 2017)

Is there any educated guess or any knowledge when newer AMD GPUs are supported in FreeBSD? If I am correct, then my AMD R9 390 is not currently supported?


----------



## rigoletto@ (Sep 15, 2017)

I *think* graphics/drm-next-kmod is in sync with Linux, but currently that port just works on 10.x and not 11.x.


----------

